# UltraEdit



## thomass5 (29 Dezember 2010)

Hab das hier gerade gefunden:

Hier: http://pro.de/aktion/chip/ultra anmelden, und UltraEdit für lau bekommen.

Thomas


----------



## marlob (30 Dezember 2010)

Notepad++ ist auch eine gute Alternative. Und Freeware!
Und ist auch portable zu haben.


----------



## thomass5 (30 Dezember 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Notepad++ ist auch eine gute Alternative. Und Freeware!
> Und ist auch portable zu haben.



bisher auch mein "Lieblingseditor" werd aber demnächst trotzdem mal antesten

Thomas


----------



## Ralle (30 Dezember 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hab das hier gerade gefunden:
> 
> Hier: http://pro.de/aktion/chip/ultra anmelden, und UltraEdit für lau bekommen.
> 
> Thomas



Für lau nehme ich nix mehr!  Da kommt dann mindestend eines Spamwelle auf einen zu oder jeden Tag eine Mail von Chip oder den Ultraedit machern oder oder oder ...

PS: Aber trotzdem Danke, vielleicht brauchts ja jemand auch.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Für lau nehme ich nix mehr!  Da kommt dann mindestend eines Spamwelle auf einen zu oder jeden Tag eine Mail von Chip oder den Ultraedit machern oder oder oder ...
> 
> PS: Aber trotzdem Danke, vielleicht brauchts ja jemand auch.


 

da ist jetzt aber ein bischen Paranoia dabei , oder ?


----------



## Ralle (30 Dezember 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> da ist jetzt aber ein bischen Paranoia dabei , oder ?



Korrekt, ich schiele schon!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2010)

das kommt daher das mann auf Sexseiten, seine Adresse und die 
Konto Nr. angibt. Aber es hat den vorteil das mann sich nicht mehr
selber um das Geld ausgeben kümmern muss.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das kommt daher das mann auf Sexseiten, seine Adresse und die
> Konto Nr. angibt. Aber es hat den vorteil das mann sich nicht mehr
> selber um das Geld ausgeben kümmern muss.


 
ich geb da immer deine Adresse und deine Kontonummer an..... geht perfekt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ich geb da immer deine Adresse und deine Kontonummer an..... geht perfekt


 
du warst das, ich dachte erst immer meine Freundin hätte das gemacht.
Ich glaub da ist heute mal ein Strauß Rosen notwendig...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> du warst das, ich dachte erst immer meine Freundin hätte das gemacht.
> Ich glaub da ist heute mal ein Strauß Rosen notwendig...


 

www.fleurop.de     da kennen sie dich auch


----------



## LargoD (30 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Für lau nehme ich nix mehr!  Da kommt dann mindestend eines Spamwelle auf einen zu oder jeden Tag eine Mail von Chip oder den Ultraedit machern oder oder oder ...


Genau dafür gibt es spamgourmet.com und ähnliche Dienste.
Wegwerf-Emailadressen, die sich selbst nach einer einstellbaren Anzahl empfangener Mails deaktivieren.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## vierlagig (30 Dezember 2010)

LargoD schrieb:


> Genau dafür gibt es spamgourmet.com und ähnliche Dienste.
> Wegwerf-Emailadressen, die sich selbst nach einer einstellbaren Anzahl empfangener Mails deaktivieren.
> Gruß
> Erich



funktioniert bei diesem angebot nicht...


----------



## LargoD (30 Dezember 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> funktioniert bei diesem angebot nicht...


Also ich habe auf meine spamgourmet.com Adresse gestern am späten Abend noch einen Key bekommen.
Vielleicht haben sie es ja jetzt gemerkt.
Gruß
Erich


----------

